# You Dirty Sl*t



## alwaysforever (Jul 28, 2012)

My husband and i have a pretty good sex life i would have to say.
We make love 3-4x a week multiple times somedays. Good quality sex, neither of us feel it as a chore or a service to the other.
1 month ago i gave birth to our first child. our beautiful babygirl.
We resumed sex 2 week afer birth(bc i wanted to i was feeling rather horney and more sensitive than before birth so i knew it would make for better sex on my part, he wanted to wait for fear of hurtingme, but reasured him i was fine)
I love a dominat man in the bedroom,well i guess agressive would be the better word. I love hair pulling, forcefullness,not being in controll,all tha jazz. At first he was hesitant for fear he was hurting/taking advantage of me, but when he seen how much pleaser i got from it, he jumped on board.
So we are hott and heavy, hes really giving me what i want,while moaning and grunting wih pleasure he keeps giving it to me harder and harder witch excites me even more inturn exciting him. Then all the sudden he slips out somthing along the line" you like that dont you, you dirty little sl*t" I was amazed/confused, but didnt let it show and we finished amazingly.
I thought abut this the days to follow and couldnt really figure it out or put my finger on how i felt about it.
So our next love makeing session were were having a great time as alaways and i know he like dirty talk so i thought i would comment on what he had said previously and see how he took it. so i said somthing like "give it to me ike im a dirty little sl*t", he replies "no your not"( im thinking huh?) but then i reply yes i am. Then he sppeds up some like it excited him. a little later in the session he says over and over again things like ya you like it dont you you sl*t.
Im not aginst it, i could like this,if its all in good fun
So i guess im wondering

1.when doing this, is he imaigining me as SOMEONE ELSE that is easy?
2. is it excitig for men to think there wives have a sl*tty side?
3. normal behaviour? ( im sure men really dont want their wives to be sl*ts..Right?):scratchhead:


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

He was just playing along with ya would be my guess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

> 1.when doing this, is he imaigining me as SOMEONE ELSE that is easy?


Since it seems to turn him on, I'm pretty sure all his attention is right there with you! It's a fantasy thing, one of his turn-ons. He gets turned on thinking that you're so hot _for him_ that you are ravenous for sex...aka, "sl*tty"



> 2. is it excitig for men to think there wives have a sl*tty side?


YES! They are very excited to see her sl*tty side! They _love _that and get really turned on by it. And they love knowing they are turning you on, so seeing that side of you shows them that they have tuned you on.



> 3. normal behaviour? ( im sure men really dont want their wives to be sl*ts..Right?)


A man wants his wife to be sl*tty for him _only_.


----------



## hope4family (Sep 5, 2012)

Two things. 

Ask him to clarify. But before you get an answer ensure him that he is being amazing regardless. 

Second. He is a lucky man.


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

Some men really like the idea of their wife being a wanton sexual being. It's fantasy only. I got wound up just reading your story!haha!
Seriously though, if you talk about it outside the bedroom it may not continue without awkwardness. If it bothers you talk about it so it has boundaries. If you like it, trust me it will grow.

My wife is very conservative, I would have never thought I could say stuff like that, well... She started it and it is awesome. I will say that I need boundaries though, it can get pretty wild.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

It doesnt sound to me that he is imagining you as someone else. It's just a fun thing to do while experimenting with dirty talk. I would blow my load if my wife said what you said to your H.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

My W is like you. I essentially figured it out through trial and error (thankfully not a lot of errors!). We connected very well from the start. And I knew from our first experiences she did not seem to have a lot of hang ups about sex, even though she did not desire it in her previous marriage. 

At one point early on we got on the subject of spanking while talking. I said it was something I "didn't get". But when I mentioned spanking, I saw a spark of interest in her. She said "hmmm, that might not be bad". Okay....hint taken! Had never done it before, but I was game. Next time we had sex, I waited until I thought she was on the verge of orgasm, and smacked her azz! She loved it. From there, I began to expand on things. Hair pulling. Pinning her hands or arms while having sex. Some dirty talk. All of these things I'd not really done before, but she loved it. 

She explained to me that the more she trusted me, the more it excited her to let me take complete control, and for her to venture with me into areas that were purely fantasy for her before. She loved being taken control of, but had not ever been with someone who she felt comfortable releasing control to before. 

Now, as we went along, we had some very minor stumbles along the way. Next day she might say "you pulled my hair a little too hard last night", or "not quite so hard on the azz smacks". That type of thing. I responded each time by taking note and making sure it didn't happen again in the excitement of the moment.

She suprised me recently by saying she thought I could step up the dirty talk a little. I thought "whut?!!!" We talke pretty darn good during sex. "Do you like how my c*ck feels inside you", "tell me you want my c*ck" and similar from her. I've even told her from time to time to "shut up and take it" or "be quiet, I'm in control here" while pinning her arms down and going down on her or something similar while she asks for me to enter her (she likes to get to "that" pretty fast). And it's made for some amazing sex for her (and me of course). 

So, I guess I was a little surprised when she said I could "step it up just a little". I mean, what's next? Is it the "dirty little s!ut" thing? Is it a "you're a sexy b!tch" type thing. I'm not sure, but I'll find out. And, as before, I imagine I may stumble a time or two along the way. I imagine it's the same with your H. 

I don't think he's imagining you as someone else that is easy. At least for me, the turn on about it all is it turns her on. That there has to be a lot of trust and confidence to do this. That while we're doing this, we can go to places with each other we'd never felt comfortable enough to go with another. I think it's the taboo of doing these things that is the turn on. And so amazingly awesome that when we're done in bed, we go back to being our normal, very respectful selves. 

I love that my W is a "s!ut" in our bed. I love her "s!utty side" and love that she's apparently only had it to this extreme with me. That with me she feels comfortable enough to actually live out some of these fantasies that before were strictly mental fantasy, tucked away in the back of her sexy head somewhere, known but only to herself. 

I think it is "normal" behavior for those that have those fantasies, and when they're with someone they trust amazingly and are very comfortable with. I do not think it is COMMON because I think not a lot of people find that level of comfort and trust, but I do believe it is NORMAL when they do.

He has to trust you too. By that I mean that if it bothers you or you have a question about it, talk to him about it. Tell him so he knows he may be getting a little "carried away". When you get to this "level" of lovemaking with a partner, there is not a lot of room for being too shy to talk about it or keeping quiet about things that bother you. A great deal of the trust comes from the open and honest communication.

Congrats on being your husband's private "little s!ut", because we, as husbands, don't want to marry a woman who is commonly a "s!ut" with just anyone, but we want our sweet wives to be a "s!ut" for us, and only us, in the privacy of our bedroom (or kitchen, or car, or local park, etc ).


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

alwaysforever said:


> My husband and i have a pretty good sex life i would have to say.
> We make love 3-4x a week multiple times somedays. Good quality sex, neither of us feel it as a chore or a service to the other.
> 1 month ago i gave birth to our first child. our beautiful babygirl.
> We resumed sex 2 week afer birth(bc i wanted to i was feeling rather horney and more sensitive than before birth so i knew it would make for better sex on my part, he wanted to wait for fear of hurtingme, but reasured him i was fine)
> ...


As a man who engages in this exact type of sexual activity I can tell you that he is probably not imagining you as someone else he is just seeing you in a different light at that moment and it is making him crazy (the good kind) I'm sure he loves the fact that your HIS sl*t and no one elses.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I think men universally want their woman to be passionate about sex however some like the dirty talk and others don't.

I would suggest talking about it outside the bedroom to make sure you're both on the same page.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

First and foremost ..... Congratulations on the newborn 

I highly doubt that your husband was thinking of another woman and yes he probably was imagining you being a naughty **** ?? 

Fr the past month I'm certain you've been a wonderful mother to your and his child ...... Feeding every 2 hours , burping , changing he diapers ( things I know so well with a 7 month old ourselves  ) 

With that said ..... when you and he were making love or better yet f**king he did not want to see you in this same " light or persona " but a sexy, wanton **** instead ??? Trust me I know from experience since I can't help but think of my own Mrs as being a naughty girl and **** to whomever she pleases to be with ????


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> It doesnt sound to me that he is imagining you as someone else. It's just a fun thing to do while experimenting with dirty talk. I would blow my load if my wife said what you said to your H.


Same here....i say just enjoy it and that is that. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alwaysforever (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you all for the positive feedback 

Yes, having a newborn is very tiring, but i always try to set aside time for just him and i, seeing i spend all day caring for her and them home ( both jobs in themselves) i dont want him to feel i dont have time/energy for him. LUCKLY our sex life just gets beter and better and shes an easy going baby.

yes,, trust is a big thing here. its always been a fantasy of mine to totally be taken by a man and have absolutly no controll. each time we take it a step farther. i love the @ss smacks, hair pulls, throwing me around,just manly forcefullness..loveee itt. ive never been more cmfortable wth any other man to even mention it.

Lets just say, the first time he slapped me across the face. i instanly came. instantly. (NOT a Hard or Disrepectful slap.)
that may be too much for most but too each his own.

now if i could jus get me too tell me his fantasy????


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

****ty is good! Men love that. Keep up the good work. Your husband must be loving this. 




alwaysforever said:


> My husband and i have a pretty good sex life i would have to say.
> We make love 3-4x a week multiple times somedays. Good quality sex, neither of us feel it as a chore or a service to the other.
> 1 month ago i gave birth to our first child. our beautiful babygirl.
> We resumed sex 2 week afer birth(bc i wanted to i was feeling rather horney and more sensitive than before birth so i knew it would make for better sex on my part, he wanted to wait for fear of hurtingme, but reasured him i was fine)
> ...


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

So just last night, my wife said to me completely out of the blue, "would you like me to talk dirty?"

Knowing that is contrary to her nature, I replied: "Yes. I can't wait to hear this."

"Sludge," she said. "Mud."


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> So just last night, my wife said to me completely out of the blue, "would you like me to talk dirty?"
> 
> Knowing that is contrary to her nature, I replied: "Yes. I can't wait to hear this."
> 
> "Sludge," she said. "Mud."


Dammit.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

jaharthur said:


> So just last night, my wife said to me completely out of the blue, "would you like me to talk dirty?"
> 
> Knowing that is contrary to her nature, I replied: "Yes. I can't wait to hear this."
> 
> "Sludge," she said. "Mud."


you should have said thats so sexy say it again and then pulled out you willy


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> you should have said thats so sexy say it again and then pulled out you willy


I'm afraid I can't respond to that without TMI and a possible violation of forum rules.


----------

